# Volcano Ic100 Webcam Driver



## jimo (Mar 2, 2005)

hi guys..

i have "volcano ic100 webcam"..
but i dont have the driver cd..

i looked for the driver in driverfiles website (driverfiles.net) and i found it but i could not download it. an error page appears. i tried "save target as.." method, but it is not working.

so,
Can u help me finding this driver?

thank u..


----------



## ergorest (Jan 12, 2006)

This should be plug and play in XP so you should not need a driver.

What OS are you using?


----------



## jimo (Mar 2, 2005)

i am using winXP..

it is not working without the driver.
i had the cd driver for this webcam.. but i lost it ..


----------



## jimo (Mar 2, 2005)

can anyone help me, please?


----------



## bigbear (Apr 27, 2004)

Driverguide has a driver for XP but you will need to register, it free.
http://members.driverguide.com/ums/index.php?action=r


----------



## jimo (Mar 2, 2005)

i am downloading the driver....

thank u alot


----------

